# New yard added



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I needed more yard space so I added this Hunt's Point Market yard extension to my layout.









George


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Dang.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Some more photos of the new addition.

















George


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's quit an addition, very nice workmanship as well.
Looking very good.

That's one heck of a RR.

Magic

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice indeed. Are you using a helix to get to the upper level?


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes Mike helix connect upper level.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Hunts Point Market, are you from the Bronx? Outstanding layout thanks for posting.:appl:


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Gramps said:


> Hunts Point Market, are you from the Bronx? Outstanding layout thanks for posting.:appl:


No Gramps but in the 70's I switched cars there. I caught the job off the extra list a number of times. What a pain. It's seems like you'll never get done and when you ask the train crew are we done yet they reply, Just follow the light - Just follow the light. 

George


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Theamazingswal said:


> No Gramps but in the 70's I switched cars there. I caught the job off the extra list a number of times. What a pain. It's seems like you'll never get done and when you ask the train crew are we done yet they reply, Just follow the light - Just follow the light.
> 
> George


And all these years later you're still switching the yard.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Gramps said:


> And all these years later you're still switching the yard.


Good one Gramps. I got a laugh out of that.


----------

